# DOS/4G error (2001)...



## sweetp (Dec 28, 2002)

When trying to run a game in DOS, I'm getting the following error: "DOS/4G error (2001): exception 0Dh (general protection fault) at 190:001FFB65". Please help.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you trying to run this DOS based game from Windows or from a boot disk? I would suggest making a DOS boot disk for the version of DOS the game was meant to be run under. It might also just be a matter of tweaking the startup parameters for the game.


----------

